# hugin: panorama pictures



## Heraklit (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi,

I have recently installed installed *hugin* on FreeBSD 9 to stitch some images to a panorama view together. In the lastest version of *hugin* (2011.4.0) there is an assistant for making panorama views which applies some steps to images whereat the last step fails with the following messages:


> Checking nona...gmake: free: command not found
> gmake: [info] error 127 (ignored)





> nona  -z LZW -r ldr -m TIFF_m -o STA_0057-STB_00hr -i 0 /tmp/huginpto_Guwvm8
> gmake: *** [STA_0057-STB_00hr0000.tif] Segmentation fault: 11



I absolutely don't know what's missing there. I reinstalled gmake and hugin but without success and also executed the last command (nona) without hugin and received:



> WARN: 16:14:38.482467 (/usr/ports/graphics/hugin/work/hugin-2011.4.0/src/hugin_base/panodata/Panorama.cpp:1792) readData(): Failed to read from dataInput.
> error while parsing panos tool script: /tmp/huginpto_Guwvm8



Are you currently running hugin ? Do you know the reason for this problem? 

Best regards

I also want to attach the complete protocol for your information:



> ===========================================================================
> ***************  Panorama makefile generated by Hugin       ***************
> ===========================================================================
> System information
> ...


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 1, 2012)

Hugin has worked for me in the past.  I'm seeing a similar error:

```
nona  -z LZW -r ldr -m TIFF_m -o pano -i 0 /tmp/huginpto_txLCUu
gmake: *** [pano0000.tif] Bus error: 10 (core dumped)
```


----------



## Heraklit (Nov 2, 2012)

*.*

Hi wblock@,

thank you for your reply! I have started a bug-report on

https://bugs.launchpad.net/hugin/+bug/1055067

Maybe you can contribute there. I still don't know the reason for this problem.

Best regards


----------

